
iRobot releases Terra, a robot lawnmower - roland35
https://www.irobot.com/about-irobot/company-information/robot-lawn-mower
======
roland35
Back in 2015 it was in the news that iRobot was asking the FCC about using
wireless radio technology to position a robot outdoors, but it looks like it
took a few more years to see it come to fruition!

From my (minimal) experience with ultra wide band radios the main downsides
were that it was relatively expensive for consumer devices, it was less
accurate through objects (like a house), and you need a few beacons to get
true XYZ position.

I wonder what other sensors the robot uses as well. The outside is a tough
environment for consumer robotics, especially something that can be wet and
messy like cutting grass.

